# Any good tips to stop people from sitting up front with you?



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I pull the front passenger seat all the way forward to make more space in the back seat for passengers, and give front passengers no space to move. I also leave my purse on the passenger seat so people see it sitting there if they try to get in the front seat.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Put your service animal in the front seat.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I carry my gym bag.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Maybe it's just me, but I got no issue with riders in the front seat. Most of my memorable trips have been from shotgun riders. If they're quiet, I'm ok with it too.

But, since you asked for advice,

You can pull your seat all the way forward, you can put your personal items in the seat, tell them the front seat needs cleaning and they should sit in the back (By taking the risk of them complaining about cleanliness), or you can flat out tell them to sit in the back.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

If feeling the need to respond to a front seater's conversation is the only reason you object to them being there just politely inform them that driving and the app takes all of your attention to make the trip safe and efficient. I don't have a problem chatting with front seat or back seat pax but I have missed the turns I should have made because of conversation. This should work even if you're doing an X ride with 4 pax in the car.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If someone asks to sit in the front seat, I just politely ask if they mind me rubbing their leg if they do...usually ends the conversation there.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I also pull the front passenger seat all
The way forward and also tilt the back part of that seat forward. Works 99% - the other times when I see someone eyeballing the front seat I just point to the back seat. You can also buy a window sticker for that side front window.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I find women prefer the front seat for some odd reason. Men, not so much. 

I personally don't care either way, it's just an observation. But I'd prefer they all sit in the back, so I only have to worry about cleaning one spot in the car at the end of the day.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If someone asks to sit in the front seat, I just politely ask if they mind me rubbing their leg if they do...usually ends the conversation there.


Even more effective, ask the pax to rub _your _leg.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I like front seat pax so it's not a problem for me. If it's chill dude that likes to listen to my music or cute girl then extra cool. You have to be a pretty outgoing person to sit in the front seat (or sometimes a foreign person who doesn't really care/understand) so I'm usually down with front seaters. Conversations work for me because they make the time pass faster. Plus if you work nights you're going to get the crowd of Lyft/Uber X people and it's usually the pack leader with the huge biker beard that sits in front any way lol.

What theMezz said is your best option. Fold the seat down and pull it all the way forward. If you're a badass enough dude you can deal with people's personalities and just tell them they can't sit up front, but that usually leads into having to talk more than you want to. Plus pax usually use that as an excuse to downrate you if you don't accommodate certain things that they like or expect. If you just cut it out from the beginning you can just be "seats closed up, get in back or don't get in at all" and keep it moving. 

It's just if you do get a pack of club goers you're most likely going to have to open that seat up.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Keep your pillow and throw on the passenger seat, since it has become many driver's bed!

Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If someone asks to sit in the front seat, I just politely ask if they mind me rubbing their leg if they do...usually ends the conversation there.


LMAO. 
I'm gonna use that with drunk groups.

I find that making inappropriate comments to drunk XL groups gets them all laughing and gets me nice tips. 
The person getting in front often asks if it's ok to ride up front. 
I'm gonna use that line.

No, never to a single female rider. 
Even I don't cross that line.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

They can sit wherever they want. My lap is even available.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> They can sit wherever they want. My lap is even available.


Does that offer also include the fat dudes?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do that offer also include the fat dudes?


Only in vehicles with tilting and telescoping steering wheels


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If it’s a group of drunks I make the most sober pax sit up front in case I need to ask a question. 

Other than that I don’t care.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel when you do this, you give up the right to be picky even in your own car, but that is me lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> If it's a group of drunks I make the most sober pax sit up front in case I need to ask a question.
> 
> Other than that I don't care.


Better to have sober person right next to the most drunk. 
They won't want vomit on them.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


have to ask, do you not get into "job" mode when you pick up a pax? The second someone comes in, I treat it like a job...if the conversation goes well, then that is some amazing time on the job. I don't understand why people think doing this is about them (drivers) we are paid to drive them and put most of our personal feelings aside until the ride is over. Only IF people say things overly offensive do I have an issue, and usually just hold it in even then, because after all, we are paid to transport strangers, listening to them, and responding positively (not honestly) is 90% of the job doing this.

Usually, anytime I am honest with my own personal opinion on the matter, I get rated low,...Now I don't necessarily lie when I say I am not being honest, I basically just agree or reaffirm what they are already saying until the ride is over, but do not believe any of it or even really actually listening one bit lol

My advice: Learn to give up your front seat as an actual "thing" and just focus on getting money. Talk to everyone, and understand you will never see them again, so the last thing you should do is take it to any kind of actual personal level, focus on the driving and just make your money.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I try to pull up so the back door is right next to them. If they open the front door, i just ask " do you mind sitting in back?" And explain the seat is already all the way forward so they will have more room.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I try to pull up so the back door is right next to them. If they open the front door, i just ask " do you mind sitting in back?" And explain the seat is already all the way forward so they will have more room.


 I think his bigger issue is conversations as his real concern, and to me, a conversation in front and back is same both are equally full of bs


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you are making the job way too hard if you're constantly hoping nobody sits in the front

develop good driving habits and don't stress about things that you shouldn't be stressing over


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I think the seat is irrelevant to the conversation with pax.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

keep in mind that you will almost never get a tip from someone you don't talk to

talking tends to develop tips, not always but it tends to be the case when you just string together a conversation during the ride


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

In other words, You are now the HIRED earpiece, learn to BULLSHIT talk back, it gets easier ride after ride, trust me, I have talked to thousands of gorgeous women in in-depth conversations about nothing, I couldn't do that with even one if you asked me to do that anywhere other then driving as a u/l lol. Do I remember any piece of the conversations? No. It is all just BS, just focus on making money and just make convo to make convo.

The more you just resay what they are already saying to any pax, or I should say ask questions what they already said, the more you are tipped. lol

In another perspective I have driven 4 well known celebrities (it is Austin after all) and played stupid, talked about their day blah blah and made my 10 dollar tip in app. I could care less who you are, I am me driving on a budget lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Remove the front pax seat. Haha.

I had a really big guy about a week ago who looked like he was getting into the front seat, so I started sliding it back. He said "no, I was opening the door so I could slide the seat all the way forward" and then he awkwardly got into the back.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Remove the front pax seat. Haha.
> 
> I had a really big guy about a week ago who looked like he was getting into the front seat, so I started sliding it back. He said "no, I was opening the door so I could slide the seat all the way forward" and then he awkwardly got into the back.


Dude I had that happen once, and he said he was so sorry for calling a Uber X because there was no Lux/XL at 5am on Sunday morning! 
This gig never freakin ceases to amaze me. He told me had 5,000 Uber rides, I said I had about 5k uber rides also and I am a driver and that is crazy he has as many rides as a rider as I have as a driver! he was quick to say, I only saw 2,800 on your profile...I then said that's with Uber! I got equally the same with lyft! This dude was a pro rider, and huge lol. Crazy... I was taking him to a Vonlane bus, which is like a lux bus that travels between city to city. First time a pax ever instantly apologized for A. being big and B. taking an x right off the bat. LOL


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I generally say that they can sit wherever they want - except the drivers seat. I'm okay with people sitting shotgun, they typically are more willing to talk, and it's typically a good conversation. I find silent passengers somewhat disturbing, although I am sensitive to people that just don't want to talk, or are otherwise occupied, and I am pretty easygoing, so talk or no, sit up front or in back. Whatever. I do prefer cash tips though.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I have the seat moved all the way forward and then tell anyone who tries to get in it that the seat is broken and can't move back. It makes the backseat look like the obvious choice for comfort! 

The only exception to this is the 4 person ride, in which case I have no choice but to allow them up front.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Man... my life must be good. I go through whole days of life without ever worrying about this issue.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

ubeX they are paying for all 4 seats .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> First time a pax ever instantly apologized for A. being big and B. taking an x right off the bat.


and C. not leaving you a tip.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

As many have mentioned, I keep that seat forward and point out all the extra room in the back.

But, this is all a sign of civilization breaking down!

I still say we're a taxi, and people used to KNOW where to sit in a taxi.
They also used to know that you TIP a taxi driver.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Some useful suggestions:
-Hammer a dozen nails into a piece of wood that you then lay (nail side up) on the seat
-Tell them you have a nervous tick and your fisted arm often gets thrown to the right. Out of your control, mind getting punched?
-Tell them “no problem if you want to sit there but about an hour ago a lady puked on that seat. Let me know if it’s still wet”
-Tell them “I’m ok with you sitting there but full disclosure....last person that sat there got thrown thru the windshield when I hit that stupid telephone pole”


----------



## Uberboyz (Apr 6, 2016)

I was stopping very close to parked cars and moving a bit forward to block my front door with that parked car/three/street light etc


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Put your sweaty gym socks and unwashed drawers on the front seat. That should scare away even the more ardent shotgun riders.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I generally say that they can sit wherever they want - except the drivers seat.


I've used that line too.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> keep in mind that you will almost never get a tip from someone you don't talk to
> 
> talking tends to develop tips, not always but it tends to be the case when you just string together a conversation during the ride


Some of my best tips have been pax get in car on the phone, tell them there is a charger, no conversation and big $10-20 tip for X ride. You need to read the pax, adjust accordingly.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I always tell them that hot ladies only are allowed to sit in the front.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


I load up the front seat with a cooler and booster seat. 95% of the time time they notice it and get in back. If not I tell them I need to keep the front passenger seat open for safety to avoid blocking my peripheral view. I also do not let them not sit directly behind me and if they try that (usually young women, but not always, sometimes millennial men), I tell them they will have more leg room on the other side as the front ride seat is pushed forward. Of course I ask nicely, but firmly.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> I load up the front seat with a cooler and booster seat. 95% of the time time they notice it and get in back. If not I tell them I need to keep the front passenger seat open for safety to avoid blocking my peripheral view. I also do not let them not sit directly behind me and if they try that (usually young women, but not always, sometimes millennial men), I tell them they will have more leg room on the other side as the front ride seat is pushed forward. Of course I ask nicely, but firmly.


I'm curious if you actually think that this weird, passive-agressive, attitide is convincing on any level?

I mean, what's the point here? To make yourself seem like a better person, somehow? To seem less paranoid? To seem less creepy, awkward or deranged?

You work in public, dude. Don't be creepy...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Side Hustle said:


> If not I tell them I need to keep the front passenger seat open for safety to avoid blocking my peripheral view.


Seriously??

How many pax do you really think believe that BS story?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Some of my best tips have been pax get in car on the phone, tell them there is a charger, no conversation and big $10-20 tip for X ride. You need to read the pax, adjust accordingly.


that's why i didn't say always


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I'm curious if you actually think that this weird, passive-agressive, attitide is convincing on any level?
> 
> I mean, what's the point here? To make yourself seem like a better person, somehow? To seem less paranoid? To seem less creepy, awkward or deranged?
> 
> You work in public, dude. Don't be creepy...


And you are who?



Christinebitg said:


> Seriously??
> 
> How many pax do you really think believe that BS story?


I don't care if they believe it or not. I've got a rating north of 4.90 so it works for me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I pull the front passenger seat all the way forward to make more space in the back seat for passengers, and give front passengers no space to move. I also leave my purse on the passenger seat so people see it sitting there if they try to get in the front seat.


I do the same thing but I leave a book there instead of a purse.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have no problem with people sitting in the front. I find most of my front seat riders are men. Whether they are trying to intimidate me I don't know. Anyway, I don't get intimidated and most of the time we have good conversations.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


You should be in a different employment, think limousine services, if you don't like conversations.

And, I don't care what seat they are in...they are getting conversation.

But, to your actual question... pull up so your rear door is in front of them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't care where they sit, if they sit in the front at least they can't stab me in the back. I will say most people sit in the back passenger side. Most single riders that sit up front ask first.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Never had a problem with front sitters.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Replace front seat with:


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Leave the car.


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow, drivers have problem if somebody sits in front ? 
I always try to sit in front thinking that if i sit at back they will feel impolite. :/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Adonix said:


> Wow, drivers have problem if somebody sits in front ?
> I always try to sit in front thinking that if i sit at back they will feel impolite. :/


I prefer to sit in front, and I prefer riders to do the same.

Until I started reading this site, I had no idea that a driver would have an issue with me riding in the front.

Christine


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I prefer to sit in front, and I prefer riders to do the same.
> 
> Until I started reading this site, I had no idea that a driver would have an issue with me riding in the front.
> 
> Christine


Exactly i always sits in front to show my respect towards them because i am in same industry, i do not sits at back because i don't want to show them that i am boss and they are servant


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Just put your blow up doll in the front passanger seat. If they ask what’s that just say it is your emotional support doll.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I don't care where they sit, if they sit in the front at least they can't stab me in the back.


Exactly, because working for Uber, we get stabbed in the back enough!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I prefer to sit in front, and I prefer riders to do the same.
> 
> Until I started reading this site, I had no idea that a driver would have an issue with me riding in the front.
> 
> Christine


Any driver that has an issue sitting next to a rider isn't fit for consideration on the app. I'm pretty unapologetic in my stance. I'm even tempted to call such a person a horrible human being (and they likely are) but we all have issues and I'll accept that it might be social anxiety. If that is the case though, they are terrible for this gig.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Any driver that has an issue sitting next to a rider isn't fit for consideration on the app. I'm pretty unapologetic in my stance. I'm even tempted to call such a person a horrible human being (and they likely are) but we all have issues and I'll accept that it might be social anxiety. If that is the case though, they are terrible for this gig.


I don't have social anxiety. I just want a barrier of distance between you and I until I trust that I won't be kicking you out.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Just put your blow up doll in the front passanger seat. If they ask what's that just say it is your emotional support doll.


And for the carpool lane on the way home


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Keep your pillow and throw on the passenger seat, since it has become many driver's bed!
> 
> Lol


Perfection hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Full gut laugh on that one


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I don't have social anxiety. I just want a barrier of distance between you and I until I trust that I won't be kicking you out.


Yep, terrible person it is.

Least with so many of you around, the chances of me getting an upset rider decreases significantly to the point where I don't even have to try.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I got no issue with riders in the front seat.


It's you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

New2This said:


> It's you.


Oh no!  I can't be alone in all this! Lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I don't have social anxiety. I just want a barrier of distance between you and I until I trust that I won't be kicking you out.


If you're worrying about having to kick someone out of your car before the trip even starts...

I don't care what you call it. But you'd be better off stocking shelves in a store than driving rideshare.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> If you're worrying about having to kick someone out of your car before the trip even starts...
> 
> I don't care what you call it. But you'd be better off stocking shelves in a store than driving rideshare.


A driver should be worried before even unlocking the door to let them in.

I mean, you don't just let random people open your door and get in, do you?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Adonix said:


> i do not sits at back because i don't want to show them that i am boss and they are servant


I've always sat up front, after finding this forum I now at least ask. I don't use rideshare much unless traveling. I don't want to feel like they're Driving Miss Daisy.

I also learned here that that was the reason why the Uber drivers in Orlando were a bit taken aback when I'd put my son in the back then hop in up front without asking.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Place a giant teddy bear buckled in.
Get 4 pax just toss it in the back








If they ask, tell em your probation officer is on a ride along.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I find women prefer the front seat for some odd reason. Men, not so much.
> 
> I personally don't care either way, it's just an observation. But I'd prefer they all sit in the back, so I only have to worry about cleaning one spot in the car at the end of the day.


My findings are the opposite. Men usually want to ride shotgun but women always sit in the back. Maybe it is because I give off that "creep" vibe.



Rushmanyyz said:


> You work in public, dude. Don't be creepy...


I thought being creepy was a job requirement for being an Uber driver.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> A driver should be worried before even unlocking the door to let them in.
> 
> I mean, you don't just let random people open your door and get in, do you?


You chose to sign up for rideshare so yes you do just let random people open your door and get in. If you are so worried about it why do you even do this?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You chose to sign up for rideshare so yes you do just let random people open your door and get in. If you are so worried about it why do you even do this?


So you don't even require confirmation that they're your rider before they get in? You just let any random Joe Schmoe get in?

Holy cow?!?!?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Uber should remind riders on the app that it's OK to sit in the back seat if that feels more comfortable. The front seat IMO just forces two complete strangers to sit a tad bit too close to one another. I think a lot of riders just feel guilty sitting in the back instead of up front. The fact is that the driver doesn't want to be near them anymore than they want to be near the driver. Back seat is roomier as well. Just a win win for everyone.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

So you don't even require confirmation that they're your rider before they get in? You just let any random Joe Schmoe get in?

Holy cow?!?!?


You were talking about being worried about the Uber riders before letting them in not random people not using the app. Even if you confirm their identity as the rider they are still just random people from all over the world that just signed up on an app possibly a minute before you picked them up. You don’t know anything about them or their intentions.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I think it is safe to say that most drivers who have a specific preference about where pax sit prefer that they sit in the back. I am one of them.

Like the OP, I am not always in the mood to converse. Not saying that I won't chat if pax wants to, I am just not always in the mood. I am doing this to make money, not new friends. Conversation can be nice, but it is not required. Therefore I feel rides in complete silence are much less awkward when pax sits in the back.

Plus I feel like like the front of the car is my own personal space. From the arm rest, to my cup holders, to the stereo and HVAC controls, I've had experiences where front seat pax feel like they have free reign using/playing with these items. I don't like battling pax for arm rest space (especially when there is a nice comfy one in the back seat that has cup holders), and I don't like them touching my car controls.

Yes I can lay down the rules. But if they are in the back, none of these are issues to begin with.

Finally (particularly with female pax) there is too much of a chance of accidental contact with pax in the front seat. For example, I always have a cup of coffee or water while driving. I once grazed the thigh of a female front seat pax while trying to reach for my coffee. Judging by her initial reaction I was sure my ride-share days were soon to be over and I was about to make the news. We were able laugh about it when she realized I was just grabbing my coffee, but I still worried for weeks that she was just being nice and it was going to come back and haunt me. 

And not to mention some of the awkward looks I have gotten when I am checking my passenger side-view mirror (I am always checking both my side-views), and lady pax thinks I might be trying to sneak a peak at something.

Long story short, none of these are of any concern when pax sits in the back.

I do like the idea someone had of putting booster seat there. I might just try that one out.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You were talking about being worried about the Uber riders before letting them in not random people not using the app. Even if you confirm their identity as the rider they are still just random people from all over the world that just signed up on an app possibly a minute before you picked them up. *You don't know anything about them or their intentions*.


Which is exactly why I want a barrier of distance between them and I until I trust that I won't be kicking them out.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Which is exactly why I want a barrier of distance between them and I until I trust that I won't be kicking them out.


How is it enjoyable if you live in constant fear of everyone that gets in your car even after confirming with them they are the one in the app? How do you provide a good level of service if everyone is suspect from the minute they get in your car? I would think they could feel your distrust, be more uncomfortable and on the defensive which could make a small thing much bigger if something should happen.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My findings are the opposite. Men usually want to ride shotgun but women always sit in the back. Maybe it is because I give off that "creep" vibe.
> 
> I thought being creepy was a job requirement for being an Uber driver.


Not a fan of creepy, sorry.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> So you don't even require confirmation that they're your rider before they get in? You just let any random Joe Schmoe get in?
> 
> Holy cow?!?!?


No, not always. But that's because I'm confident in my abilities to read a crowd of people. I rolled up to a spot on Fri night for a pick up. Male name for the request. Chick with a luggage like case walks up and asks who I'm there to pick up. My hand went right to the lock doors button as I said, what's the name of the person who requested the ride? She drunkenly said, 'no, you have to tell me.' 'No,' I said, 'you tell me who you're with.' That's when dude came to the window and asked, 'Dustin?' 'Hey man, hop in.' After he and his wife/girlfriend got in they say, 'she's a friend of ours, completely wasted. We tried to get her to come with us, but she wants to hang out longer.' Was fine by me, she seemed rowdy and belligerent anyway.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> A driver should be worried before even unlocking the door to let them in.
> 
> I mean, you don't just let random people open your door and get in, do you?


Yes she does. And judging from her picture she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Some passengers get car sick in back and want to sit in front, and sometimes they don't say anything about that right away. I let them sit where they want, but if I'm low on energy, I put my stuff on the front seat.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> How is it enjoyable if you live in constant fear of everyone that gets in your car even after confirming with them they are the one in the app? How do you provide a good level of service if everyone is suspect from the minute they get in your car? I would think they could feel your distrust, be more uncomfortable and on the defensive which could make a small thing much bigger if something should happen.


You are conflating fear and trust. Just because I don't trust them does not mean I fear them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1. Pile up a bunch of junk on the front passenger seat
2. While your waiting for the paxhole to come out be waiting at the back passenger door and open it for them, act like the professional chauffeur your pretending to be.
3. Ask them to sit in the back


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> LMAO.
> I'm gonna use that with drunk groups.
> 
> I find that making inappropriate comments to drunk XL groups gets them all laughing and gets me nice tips.
> ...


What line is that? Heterosexuality?


----------



## delusion2 (Sep 5, 2015)

“My Apologies, my last ride just spilled water on the front seat”. ( lay a kitchen towel on the seat for dramatic effect.)


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't really care, once I had a girl from JP to Logan, after a few blocks, she asked if she can switch to the front seat at the traffic light, I said, sure!
Then she said she had a huge urgency to pee, I pulled by a Subway, got water and my lunch, on her


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Get a whoopee cushion, and use it when the pax enter the car. Or in the digital age, download an app onto your smartphone that makes bodily function noises like farting, diarrhea dripping out, burping and belching. Upon hearing those sound upon entry, that should scare most normal people away from the front and riding shotgun!!! The only person that should be riding shotgun with me is the late Don Rickles. LOL.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Get a whoopee cushion, and use it when the pax enter the car. Or in the digital age, download an app onto your smartphone that makes bodily function noises like farting, diarrhea dripping out, burping and belching. Upon hearing those sound upon entry, that should scare most normal people away from the front and riding shotgun!!! The only person that should be riding shotgun with me is the late Don Rickles. LOL.


Um, that would stop me from getting in the car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


When I was driving a cab, I wanted the cute chicks to sit in the front.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

fart


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am the most fascinating person I know, so if they sit in front I can tell them all about it. <g>

Seriously, I really don't care where they sit, though I would like it if they did not sit directly behind me. Most of my local passengers, both women and men, sit up front. Most of my out-of-town passengers sit in back.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

I keep my coat, hat, lunch bag in front seat until I get an XL ride


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

woodywho said:


> I keep my coat, hat, lunch bag in front seat until I get an XL ride


I don't get it. Why does XL warrant clearing the front seat?


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I don't get it. Why does XL warrant clearing the front seat?


5+ people? .... sometimes 4 people, 3 in middle row one in front seat because I don't feel like stowing anyone in last row.. GOT IT??!!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I put my vacuum on the front passenger seat. It works 95% of the time, except when a person specifically requests to sit up front. The reason being is they say they get motion sickness sitting in the back seat.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

woodywho said:


> 5+ people? .... sometimes 4 people 3 in middle row one in front seat.. GOT IT??!!


UberX: 4 people, 3 in back, one in front.
I should ask a question here - are XL rides always full to capacity?

GOT IT??!!


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> UberX: 4 people, 3 in back, one in front.
> I should ask a question here - are XL rides always full to capacity?
> 
> GOT IT??!!


Nope I do get solo or 2 pax XL rides in my market ... are you poking the bear??!! LOL
And for the record I don't do X rides..maybe that will clear things up for ya!


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

woodywho said:


> Nope I do get solo or 2 pax XL rides in my market ... are you poking the bear??!! LOL
> And for the record I don't do X rides..maybe that will clear things up for ya!


I'm really confused. If you have a solo or 2-pax XL ride, why clear the front seat? You've clearly said you don't like people in the front seat.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I'm really confused. If you have a solo or 2-pax XL ride, why clear the front seat? You've clearly said you don't like people in the front seat.


 YEAH..you're poking the bear!!! I never said, "I don't like people in front seat" What I perfer is totally different. I never said, "I clear the front seat for 1-2 pax XL rides" You asked a question and now here we are talking logistics. Obviously when it is a 5+ or a 4 (3+1) person setup I make accomodations..I did say that.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

woodywho said:


> YEAH..you're poking the bear!!! I never said, "I don't like people in front seat" What I perfer is totally different. I never said, "I clear the front seat for 1-2 pax XL rides" You asked a question and now here we are talking logistics. Obviously when it is a 5+ or a 4 (3+1) person setup I make accomodations..I did say that.


I assumed this meant you don't like people in the seat next to you except for XL rides and that you sometimes do non-XL rides. If this is not what you meant, your language was misleading.

"I keep my coat, hat, lunch bag in front seat until I get an XL ride"


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I assumed this meant you don't like people in the seat next to you except for XL rides and that you sometimes do non-XL rides. If this is not what you meant, your language was misleading.
> 
> "I keep my coat, hat, lunch bag in front seat until I get an XL ride"


I do XL/Premium/Premium_SUV/LUX... there are other tiers besides "X/XL"
Thank you for walking me thru this lol


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

woodywho said:


> I do XL/Premium/Premium_SUV/LUX... there are other tiers besides "X/XL"
> Thank you for walking me thru this lol


So, what makes XL rides special when keeping people out of the front seat?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


You know, Lyft started by telling pax to sit in the front seat. You must be new.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

DexNex said:


> You know, Lyft started by telling pax to sit in the front seat. You must be new.


Yeah, they tend to want to see the ride as a non-service, as two new friends hanging out. I've heard passengers say stuff like this. So, these passengers assume that everyone (drivers and other passengers) wants this relationship. I know for a fact that a lot of people •really• don't want a conversation during an Uber or Lyft or taxi ride. My 4 adult kids are examples.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Mordred said:


> *Any good tips to stop people from sitting up front with you?*


"No."

Works for pretty much anything.

Do you have an aux cord?

No.

Do you have any water/mints/gum?

No.

Can we stop at...?

No.

Can I bring my beer?

No.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I make my front seat look really uninviting. Coat, lunch, rubik's cube, book, water bottle. If it's a single rider, I just point to the back. I can't stand single front seat riders. Like, who DOES that. I even had a pax say he didn't want to make me feel uncomfortable by sitting in the back...wtf, what is wrong with you? That was when I was new, now I just point to the backseat with a dead look on my face.

Obviously if it's 3 people, whatever...


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

Most times when I have someone sit in the front is because they are obsessed with their rating. They will look at you rate them.. So you are kind of held hostage on giving them 5 stars lol


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> Most times when I have someone sit in the front is because they are obsessed with their rating. They will look at you rate them.. So you are kind of held hostage on giving them 5 stars lol


With Lyft, just go back and change it, we have 24 hours to. I'll do that when I get home and down rate anyone who didn't tip.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

xgamrgeekx said:


> With Lyft, just go back and change it, we have 24 hours to. I'll do that when I get home and down rate anyone who didn't tip.


Wow!!! Nothing change!!! Downrate and what!!!



Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Just remove or sell that front seat. Problem solve.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I just say "Sit in the back." Works every time.

If they ask why then tell them that having a passenger in the front seat increase accidents, which it does.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Some girls or young ladies prefer to sit in front, especially at night. I guess they feel safer for some unknown reason


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I don’t care where people sit. I did on the first day or so but I got over it quickly. It’s a job.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

64opel said:


> Then she said she had a huge urgency to pee, I pulled by a Subway, got water and my lunch, on her


I'm confused did you have a golden shower for lunch? Because you had the golden shower you were not in the mood for the sack lunch so you threw it on her? What kind of sick person are you? You need help.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Back seat is roomier as well.


What in the heck vehicle are you driving? A Land Cruiser or something?



jazzapt said:


> Plus I feel like like the front of the car is my own personal space.


You're driving ride share, for crying out loud. If you need that much personal space, I suggest you buy a La-Z-Boy and park in your living room.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Try empty box of pizza. I think they get the idea.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> They can sit wherever they want. My lap is even available.


Do not laugh, years back, before Uber, I once had a call at a Ladies' Institution of Higher Learning. I pull up to the dormitory, these eight drunken young ladies dash out of said dormitory and jump into my station waggon (I use the term "ladies" loosely, here). One slides across the front seat,, onto my lap, throws her arms around my neck and starts to giggle uncontrollably. I give her this deadpan look:

"Mademoiselle, you are gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous, but, alackaday, I fear that I shall be quite unable to drive as long as you insist on sitting there. You may rest assured, I quite enjoy your presence where you are, but, it is my greatest fear that your companions will become quite annoyed with me if I do not drive to your destination."

She expressed her disappointment, but slid onto one of her friend's lap. You were not allowed to carry more than five in a cab, but, at the colleges, we klown karred all the time.



Seamus said:


> --Tell them "no problem if you want to sit there but about an hour ago a lady puked on that seat. Let me know if it's still wet"


I really do not care where they sit, but, still, I am going to have to use that one. I will find an excuse, I am sure.



1.5xorbust said:


> I always tell them that hot ladies only are allowed to sit in the front.


You can get three _*ssssssssssssssmmmmmoooookin'*_ young ladies whose clothes almost fit them, accompanied by one
[French for "shower"]-[grocery store container] guy and guess what sits in the front.................EEEEEvery TIME!



LAbDog65 said:


> I I find most of my front seat riders are men,


.............especially in the case mentioned _*supra*_..........................................



Christinebitg said:


> Until I started reading this site, I had no idea that a driver would have an issue with me riding in the front.


..................................some do, for various reasons.......................................



Trafficat said:


> Men usually want to ride shotgun but women always sit in the back. Maybe it is because I give off that "creep" vibe.


I find that only when you get a mixed group. The more loser [French for "shower"]-[grocery store container] the guy, the more SMOKING the chicks, the more scant the chicks' habiliments, the greater the odds that HE will be in the front. Perhaps I should put that one into the Automatic One Star Category, but, I have not done that, Y-E-T.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 1. Pile up a bunch of junk on the front passenger seat
> 2. While your waiting for the paxhole to come out be waiting at the back passenger door and open it for them, act like the professional chauffeur your pretending to be.
> 3. Ask them to sit in the back


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Cab driver quoted here. This is precisely how you do it, ESPECIALLY Number One. We hackers tend to keep a bunch of junque on our front seats as it is. Much of that has diminished. You used to have a clipboard for your trip sheets, but, more and more jurisdictions are going to electronic trip sheets. You used to have several map books. Now there is a GPS on your telephone if you must go to a suburb with which you are less than completely familiar.

You used to have several weeks worth of newspapers. No one reads newspapers any more. We have not gone to electronic trip sheets in the Capital of Your Nation, yet, but there is rulemaking proposed to do that. Thus, I still have my clipboard. Truthfully, I prefer the paper maps, but no customer wants to sit around while I look up something on one, so the map books are gone. I do have my Dustbuster™ on the front seat, though.



I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was driving a cab, I wanted the cute chicks to sit in the front.


.................I still do, but, as I have mentioned several times in this post alone..................................



woodywho said:


> I keep my coat, hat, lunch bag in front seat until I get an XL ride


..........................just as the cab drivers often do....................................



LyftNewbie10 said:


> I put my vacuum on the front passenger seat.


That is where I have my Dustbuster™. I have kept one there for years.



Megatron1337 said:


> Most times when I have someone sit in the front is because they are obsessed with their rating. They will look at you rate them.. So you are kind of held hostage on giving them 5 stars


I have had the customers actually tell me that they are waiting to see how I rate them. I tell them that how I rate a passenger is my business. If they insist, I tell them to get out. If they persist, I tell them to get the ______________out.

I did have a guy from France once, who insisted that I rate while he was looking. I declined, He asked me how he could be sure that I would give him his five stars. He had been a jack donkey the whole trip, so he was going to get his one star. Needless to state, at this point I was more than a little unhappy with this guy. I answered him "Une pourboire, quelque chose étrange a vous-autres pas-payeux français tabernaks."

He was a bit taken aback, but he fished for his wallet and pulled out ten greenbacks ".............Assez-bien?"

"Ben ouis, monsieur, merci bien, cinque étoiles pour toé!"

He watched while I gave him his five stars. A tip of at least one dollar is an automatic five stars, I do not care how awful a buttwipe that the customer has been. I do wonder why he was so hung up on his rating. He was a 4,7 or better, but I forget exactly what he was any more.



x100 said:


> Try empty box of pizza *with only one half eaten slice left in it*


.

FIFY

This works especially well if you like anchovies on your pizza (I HATE the damned things, but, if you like them......................)

To the Original Poster:

I really do not care where they sit, but, if keep them out of the front seat you must, I would follow the advice of the cab driver Stevie The magic Unicorn or the XL/Black driver, woodywho I drive both a cab and UberX. We have Uber Taxi, here, so I have it for the cab. The advice given by the two professionals in this topic is that which I would give, as well.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> [grocery store container]


How do you fit an entire grocery store into a bag?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> How do you fit an entire grocery store into a bag?


Key word there is "bag."

Preceded by what a woman uses for clean out.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Key word there is "bag."
> 
> Preceded by what a woman uses for clean out.


Obviously


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> How do you fit an entire grocery store into a bag?


In this context, I am using "grocery store" as a compound adjective, a usage for which the English language allows..



Christinebitg said:


> Preceded by what a woman uses for clean out.


hankee!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> in this context, I am using "grocery store" as a compound adjective, a usage for which the English language allows..


I always thought a compound adjective was hyphenated.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Or even a box used for medical delivery put in the front seat; tell them you're transporting something, anything.. to be dropped off. If they get investigative, tell them its your own byproduct.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> I always thought a compound adjective was hyphenated.


....................permitted but not required...................................


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I pull the front seat all the way forward always.
If a nice girl wants to seat in front , I quickly backward the seat(electric seat)


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had the customers actually tell me that they are waiting to see how I rate them. I tell them that how I rate a passenger is my business. If they insist, I tell them to get out. If they persist, I tell them to get the ______________out.


Your way is probably more emotionally satisfying but I opt to tell them the ride doesn't end, and they keep getting charged until they exit the vehicle.

It's really weird how they alternate from staring at your phone, and you with what I can only describe as a pregnant look of naked anticipation.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Your way is probably more emotionally satisfying but I opt to tell them the ride doesn't end, and they keep getting charged until they exit the vehicle.
> 
> It's really weird how they alternate from staring at your phone, and you with what I can only describe as a pregnant look of naked anticipation.


This too has never happened to me.

How do you people get into these bizarro situations sometimes? I'd, quite literally, laugh if someone said this to me and I'd be genuinely shocked.

If the scenario honestly persisted passed that point, I'd genuinely become worried about their mental stability because people don't act this way.

Honestly, I don't believe this ever happened in the way explained. It screams of exaggeration and mythmaking - more for the sake of getting cheap laughs out of gullible ppeople. Apologies (kinda?) If it's real but I'm calling bullshit here.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

I usually leave a pack of condoms on the front seat, works every time


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> This too has never happened to me.
> 
> How do you people get into these bizarro situations sometimes? I'd, quite literally, laugh if someone said this to me and I'd be genuinely shocked.
> 
> ...


I have had a few people wait for me to end the trip before getting out, I have never had one bring up ratings. I have told them all I can not end the trip until everyone is out of the car and the doors are shut. The second I end the trip the Insurance coverage ends so it is for their and my protection. Never had anyone question back after that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Your way is probably more emotionally satisfying but I opt to tell them the ride doesn't end, and they keep getting charged until they exit the vehicle.


What has kept me from using that is the peanuts that I get paid for that waiting time. In favour of your argument, though, there is no reason for them to know that I get paid peanuts. In addition, what Uber charges them might not be peanuts...........point well taken, Sir. I shall have to try that on a day when I am actually feeling halfway reasonable. It might not happen this week, as my only UberX day will be to-day, and only this afternoon, as I am waiting for some of the ice on the neighbourhood streets to melt. We have the March for Life Friday and the Women's March Saturday. The marchers will start to stream in to-morrow, so it is the cab until Sunday, at the earliest.



FLKeys said:


> I have told them all I can not end the trip until everyone is out of the car and the doors are shut. The second I end the trip the Insurance coverage ends so it is for their and my protection. Never had anyone question back after that.


I have used that one on days when I am feeling less argumentative than usual. It works on UberX. It does not work on Uber Taxi, because Uber does not provide an insurance policy to its Uber Taxi drivers. We already are insured to haul passengers for compensation.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You're driving ride share, for crying out loud. If you need that much personal space, I suggest you buy a La-Z-Boy and park in your living room.


I don't NEED that much space, I just prefer it.

I don't force pax to sit in the back. If someone wants to sit in the front, I never say no. But given a preference, I prefer they go in the back (and I am all for methods that help nudge them in that direction). It makes for a better rideshare experience for me. And since I am the one in the car for hours, what is wrong with having things the way I prefer them?

If you prefer to have pax in the front so you can keep and eye on them or make new friends, that is fine for you. And if you want to try and utilize methods to make them gravitate towards your front seat, that is all good too.

If you don't care where they sit, that is fine as well.

There is nothing wrong with having a preference on how you execute the rideshare experience in your own car. As long as you don't make a major issue of it when riders want to do things differently, do whatever you feel makes you more comfortable.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I have had a few people wait for me to end the trip before getting out, I have never had one bring up ratings. I have told them all I can not end the trip until everyone is out of the car and the doors are shut. The second I end the trip the Insurance coverage ends so it is for their and my protection. Never had anyone question back after that.


Still weird to me and I can't even imagine it occurring. If it ever does though, I'll remember your warning.

After deliberating on it a bit, as a thought experiment, I'd likely get annoyed and leave it at, "I don't end trips until you are out of my car and you've taken your belongings".

In fact, I'd certainly go that rout after past shift where I got pissed at myself for 5-starring a drunk guy, as he took his bags out of the car, said some disrespectful bullshit about me on the phone. Never again. I end trips when People are done with me and not one second earlier.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Still weird to me and I can't even imagine it occurring. If it ever does though, I'll remember your warning.
> 
> After deliberating on it a bit, as a thought experiment, I'd likely get annoyed and leave it at, "I don't end trips until you are out of my car and you've taken your belongings".
> 
> In fact, I'd certainly go that rout after past shift where I got pissed at myself for 5-starring a drunk guy, as he took his bags out of the car, said some disrespectful bullshit about me on the phone. Never again. I end trips when People are done with me and not one second earlier.


Some passengers have been taken advantage of by drivers that don't end the trip until they are a certain distance from the drop off and want to see you end the trip.

The ANT games vs the PAX games will be ongoing and the honest people pay the price.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> Most times when I have someone sit in the front is because they are obsessed with their rating. They will look at you rate them.. So you are kind of held hostage on giving them 5 stars lol


You're not really. A couple of days ago I gave a guy a 1* while he was sitting in the front seat watching me do it.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lol is this a real thread? Why has it got so many pages? 
Can you please sit in the back
like really need a whole thread for this?


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

I tell them it’s riomier back there and it’s a safety issue


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Some passengers have been taken advantage of by drivers that don't end the trip until they are a certain distance from the drop off and want to see you end the trip.
> 
> The ANT games vs the PAX games will be ongoing and the honest people pay the price.


Actually, that characterization is completely disingenuous. I take extreme umbrage at the use of the phrase "taken advantage of" in that context. There are a number of ways that drivers can (and do) forget to close out a ride after a trip is ended. In fact, it's common enough that there is specifically a reason when you report a trip issue for that very occurrence and the fare gets bumped up to high priority for a recalculation. As far as errors go, malicious or not, the rider never pays for this scenario and is hastled the least about a correction. Their system is also built to handle it with extreme efficiency, usually ending up in the rider's favor with a lower fare. I've even had them refund the entire amount of my tolls before, after I reported myself for taking a wrong turn and ending up over a toll bridge (I was irritated but have to admit it was the easiest way to compensate for my bonehead error).

Turning back to the issue at hand, if a rider stood there waiting for me to close the trip, treating me like a complete child, I'd oblige them to do it from the outside of my car, while I gave them a very visible 1 star and stared reporting the trip for harassing behavior. If they complained, I'd note that in the complaint and tell the rider that I'm doing this so that I can insure that we are never paired together again.

I'm pretty sure this will never happen though - as I'm sure that such a scenario is an anecdote unworthy of regard by every Uber driver reading this post. I'm also pretty sure it is the irrational mechanations and revisionist history of a driver that isn't being completely honest with themselves, us, or both.

No one acts this way.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> No one acts this way.


I'm sorry to say that I actually did have a pax (who was high as ^%#$ on what I could only assume was opioids) refuse to get out of my car until I ended the ride so she could "tip me." I had to tell her 3 times that I already ended the ride and the pax who had been auto added to my queue was waiting for me. Even showed her my phone that was routing me to the next pax. Her daughter, who was just as high finally figured out what was happening and started pushing her mom out the car. I never did get that tip, but the stupid &^%$# called me an hour later telling me to pick them up at midnight. "Done for the night and I'm at home, find another driver" *click* Honest to God truth.


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

ToughTommy said:


> I tell them it's riomier back there and it's a safety issue


Well, that would surely get me


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I pull the front passenger seat all the way forward to make more space in the back seat for passengers, and give front passengers no space to move. I also leave my purse on the passenger seat so people see it sitting there if they try to get in the front seat.


Your a female!?!?! had no idea?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


I got a big man purse full of snips and snails and puppy dog tails they always go to the backseat when they see it


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

If they ask to sit up front, I always say sure, just keep your hands to yourself. Always gets a laugh.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

Most of the time I would prefer if they sit in the front. So tired of talking loud, almost yelling at each other on the freeway while they’re in the back.


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

It's usually guys that want to sit up front. Road trip dude. They want to help you drive man. Navigate. I hate it. I can't see. They are always head checking - getting in your way. I've put personal items in front seat and they'll literally sit on them. They sit and then they ask. I put the seat all the way up. Weirdos


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

i prefer front seat as PAX or Driver .

If i was a PAX and Driver would not let me sit shotgun . i would rate low and not tip.

I dont want to feel like im in back of police car going to jail etc. That is my only issue as a PAX . 

I generally am an Awesome PAX, text driver where i am going, 95% of time im outside texting them im wearing this etc , 
ntm get to talk bout my own Driving exp etc , ends up being a sweet ride for em . Even if Driver dont speak english, i have translator software in my phone . 

As Driver i cant stand silent ones giving out snob feral vibe, makes me tempted to wana grill them like wtf you thinking kinda thing.

PAX burying themselves in phone exuding decent vibe idc .


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Put tape across the front door jamb.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Tell them the last pax peed on the seat and you have to wait for the shampoo to dry. 
Personally I prefer single pax in the front. It gives me better situational awareness and greater response options if needed.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## ds76er (Jan 21, 2018)

Unbolt and remove the front seat. Usually there's two bolts in rear, and the front is slotted...pull seat back and up. 

Tell them you normally carry NBA players and wanna give as much leg room as possible.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

ds76er said:


> Unbolt and remove the front seat.
> .


Assuming this is your attempt at comedy.

We are required to be set up for FOUR pax.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Assuming this is your attempt at comedy.
> 
> We are required to be set up for FOUR pax.


Yeah he's trying to be funny, but you know in an odd way it could work. Just tell pax a previous customer flew into a rage about surge and destroyed it and you had to remove it for safety concerns, and that uber agreed to send you no more than two or three pax max, whatever's in the car at the moment. Riders wouldn't know. If you get four pax just apologize cancel don't charge rider give 'em the rage story and move on.

If someone does complain replace the seat take pics send 'em in, and if required go to the hub and prove them wrong.

Rinse and repeat if you're called on it again tell uber pax destroyed the seat but for some reason the dealer agreed to repair it probably a known defect they're about to recall, and you had to get it repaired and you got it back today and here take a look at it installed all nice, and stuff.

Could work, maybe, possibly, ok as a thought experiment it might but, you know, pax is gonna down rate and complain. Seems like a ridiculously extreme route to take for riders in the front when you can just tell 'em to plant their @$$es in the back seat.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

My method ALWAYS Works...

Put a small towel on front seat...if new passenger eyes front seat, then say previous passenger spilled water on seat...Sorry
-They will Never sit on supposedly wet seat !

However...If a passenger that you Desire to sit in front with you is eyeing seat, then easily grab towel and politely offer them the seat...usually they take it.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd honestly suggest driving a taxi.

Uber and Lyft for there tractionpromoting how much better and different they are.

the driver will shake your hand and give you a bottle of water and be a real person with you.

So WTF Chester if your grumbly f*** that doesn't want to get with the game maybe you should get a new job.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Just thought y'all might wanna know that in light of this topic, and my participation in it, today I had a pax head towards my front door, he saw my clipboard on the seat then headed to the back seat, and I thought HEY, Dang It Wonkytonk do a good deed and make that pax happy. 

So I generously, out of the goodness of my overflowing heart, invited him to the front seat, and he graciously accepted.

And we laughed, and laughed, and talked, and talked, and I dropped him off and wished him well. 

And I watched as he dragged the two oversized heavy suit cases I had loaded and unloaded for him into the Delta Terminal, and I thought that's a decent guy, can't hold his liquor worth a damn, but just a decent guy. 

And, well, you know, you probably already guessed it; SOB didn't tip!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

to vono said:


> My method ALWAYS Works...
> 
> Put a small towel on front seat...if new passenger eyes front seat, then say previous passenger spilled water on seat...Sorry
> -They will Never sit on supposedly wet seat !
> ...


The old towel trick...


----------



## The Suburban Driver (Jan 19, 2019)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Just say no and accept that they may be offended and that you probably will not get the 5th star. I suggest as a rideshare driver that you learn to be more comfortable with strangers. Making people feel comfortable and welcome will increase your ratings. If you don't want them up front, why would you want them even in your car?


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Seat up with lunchbox, door locked, rear seat window open, point to the back if they can't figure it out and then 1 star.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> have to ask, do you not get into "job" mode when you pick up a pax? The second someone comes in, I treat it like a job...if the conversation goes well, then that is some amazing time on the job. I don't understand why people think doing this is about them (drivers) we are paid to drive them and put most of our personal feelings aside until the ride is over. Only IF people say things overly offensive do I have an issue, and usually just hold it in even then, because after all, we are paid to transport strangers, listening to them, and responding positively (not honestly) is 90% of the job doing this.
> 
> Usually, anytime I am honest with my own personal opinion on the matter, I get rated low,...Now I don't necessarily lie when I say I am not being honest, I basically just agree or reaffirm what they are already saying until the ride is over, but do not believe any of it or even really actually listening one bit lol
> 
> My advice: Learn to give up your front seat as an actual "thing" and just focus on getting money. Talk to everyone, and understand you will never see them again, so the last thing you should do is take it to any kind of actual personal level, focus on the driving and just make your money.


Its part of the job, exactly. You should be driving a taxi if you dont want to talk to anyone.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Senzo said:


> Its part of the job, exactly. You should be driving a taxi if you dont want to talk to anyone.


I really don't mind front seaters in theory, but what annoys me are the people who sit up front and either just want to ask condescending questions all ride about why I'm driving uber or people who sit up front and then act like they don't want to talk. If you're a few inches away from me in an enclosed space it's just wierd if we're not talking. So just have a real conversation with me. Or sit Ur ass in the back seat


----------



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

I usually have a bottle of lysol or some air freshener up there they see it and hit the back I also drive a bigger car Chrysler 300


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Pull the front pass seat fwd, seat back up, seatbelt locked. Anyone who doesn't take visual cues, just politely ask if they mind sitting in the back. Unless they get car sick and you show them mercy, cancel at the slightest tinge of attitude.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Why not to have anyone sitting in the front:


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I pull the front passenger seat all the way forward to make more space in the back seat for passengers, and give front passengers no space to move. I also leave my purse on the passenger seat so people see it sitting there if they try to get in the front seat.


Exactly what I do. All day, I see X pax reach for the front door handle, see the purse and then go for the back seat.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

zd..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Very effective trip to stop people from sitting up front with you


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

If you are a clean shaven handsome male, older, ugly gay Male passengers will insist on sitting up front with you. Dont ask me how I know that.


----------



## DeepSeaBlue (Jan 21, 2019)

I bought a Rubbermaid car seat organizer and place it on the front seat (bottled water, mint, gum, charging cables, notepad, pen, tissue, wet wipes, band-aids, etc). Most riders see it and move to the rear. If they ask to sit in the front, I move the organizer to the rear, or to the trunk as needed.









My preference is for pax to ride in the rear, male or female, to minimize the opportunity for unintentional / intentional physical contact. I am good with or without conversation, but allow the pax to lead.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I personally dont have an issue and the rider can sit anywhere they want. But if if you want Riders to sit in the back just put like 20 loose bullets on the front seat. This way it doesnt break ubers tos

Rider will either sit in the back or run away and you get a cancel fee but no badges though


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Since I uber before and after my "regular job" I brown bag my lunch, along with that I also pack a sandwich and extra snacks to eat when I'm driving after work. Saves money from not eating @ fastfood places. My lunchbag is big enough to also carry my worklaptop. Place the lunchbag in the front seat. Solves the problem. Most people see it and go to the bag, if doing pool ride or carrying 3 people, then I move my lunchbag.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Last night I had my trip log sitting on the front seat. Guy went to get in, saw it and went to get in the back. I told him he can sit up front and moved my trip log. He gave me a 15% tip in the app.

I'm guessing anything sitting on the seat will deter most.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I remember doing my 2nd uber ride back in November and this cute college girl sat up front, I remember thinking WTF.. she was clearly comfortable with me, she was quite tho. Since then I’ve driven hundreds of riders up front, it doesn’t matter to me


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Adonix said:


> Wow, drivers have problem if somebody sits in front ?
> I always try to sit in front thinking that if i sit at back they will feel impolite. :/


Yeah, I prefer strangers in the back.



Rushmanyyz said:


> Any driver that has an issue sitting next to a rider isn't fit for consideration on the app. I'm pretty unapologetic in my stance. I'm even tempted to call such a person a horrible human being (and they likely are) but we all have issues and I'll accept that it might be social anxiety. If that is the case though, they are terrible for this gig.


I'm a social person. However that doesn't mean I have to allow strangers sit in the front. I've been driving for 2 years. I used to not care where they sat. But lately, many passengers that sit up front barely say 2 words the entire ride. Why sit next to me if you're not gonna speak? So now, I keep a bag in the front and seat is open when 3 or 4 people are riding along.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

ALWAYS chat up the drunk chicks. If you're lucky you can get some pretty steamy details.

Although they can get handy... so far I've been kissed on the cheek and offered a quicky and many boobs have been rested on my arm (always put your arm on the center console.. its like chum to drunk chick boobies). I didn't mind the kiss on the cheek and would never bang an ***** that takes Uber. But it keeps the skills sharp.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DeepSeaBlue said:


> to minimize the opportunity for unintentional / intentional physical contact.


Maybe a customer service gig is not your best choice.



NOXDriver said:


> ALWAYS chat up the drunk chicks. If you're lucky you can get some pretty steamy details.


Dang, I need to start driving at night!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes drunk chicks do tell way to much, the one I had 2 nights ago just could not stop talking about things she should not have been sharing. It was okay with be and hell she even gave me a nice tip like most drunk women do when you listen to them blab.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> she even gave me a nice tip like most drunk women do when you listen to them blab.


Thats the thing I don't get... when people on here say they don't want to have conversations with riders.

Everybody's that way. You want tips? Become their new best friend.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Thats the thing I don't get... when people on here say they don't want to have conversations with riders.
> 
> Everybody's that way. You want tips? Become their new best friend.


You do also have to play it by ear, get a feel for the pax and see how it goes with their rhythm and mood. I've had chatty pax who bored the life out of me in conversation, and chatty pax who scared the life out of me in conversation!


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I don’t care where my pax sit, but if you want to encourage them to ride in the back seat, put a magnetic sign that says ‘Uber /Lyft’ or ‘Welcome’ on the back door, near the handle.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> I don't care where my pax sit, but if you want to encourage them to ride in the back seat, put a magnetic sign that says 'Uber /Lyft' or 'Welcome' on the back door, near the handle.


That's too subtle. A sign saying "keep your dirty stinking hands off this door" just might do the trick.
(although I still prefer the bear trap on the front seat trick)


----------



## JL Moore (Jan 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Some useful suggestions:
> -Hammer a dozen nails into a piece of wood that you then lay (nail side up) on the seat
> -Tell them you have a nervous tick and your fisted arm often gets thrown to the right. Out of your control, mind getting punched?
> -Tell them "no problem if you want to sit there but about an hour ago a lady puked on that seat. Let me know if it's still wet"
> -Tell them "I'm ok with you sitting there but full disclosure....last person that sat there got thrown thru the windshield when I hit that stupid telephone pole"


lol that nervous tick gets me every time


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Don't do rideshare !!!


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

TDR said:


> Don't do rideshare !!!


Why not? It's called rideshare not therapy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Why not? It's called rideshare not therapy


Because you can't stand interacting with the riders. If you'd rather work for a delivery service, go do that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Very effective trip to stop people from sitting up front with you


When you consider the Rocket Scientists that we have for customers, half of them will sit even on that.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you consider the Rocket Scientists that we have for customers, half of them will sit even on that.


So true


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Look Scarey.



Another Uber Driver said:


> When you consider the Rocket Scientists that we have for customers, half of them will sit even on that.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel obligated to have conversation with them when they're sitting so close. And most conversations are very annoying.


Remind rider that you driving, providing service and need to focus on road for safety. 1 star for sure. 
Who cares for rating??? If I asked to go faster I explain rider that driver license don't count stars, therefore rider fill free to downrate.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Remove the front passenger seat from the car. Only 4-5 bolts.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TDR said:


> Remind rider that you driving, providing service and need to focus on road for safety. 1 star for sure.


When a conversation *actually* starts to be distracting, like when there's heavy traffic, or a difficult maneuver coming up, I just excuse myself for that reason.

That's different from wanting to avoid all human contact.

And no, telling people you won't talk to them because it's a safety issue isn't going to be believed. If you do somehow convince them of it, they'll consider you mentally defective. I'm assuming you're not, but that's a separate question.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Because you can't stand interacting with the riders. If you'd rather work for a delivery service, go do that.


I honestly don't think that most riders really want to interact with the driver either. They just feel like Miss Daisy in the back seat so they climb up front and engage the driver in fake conversation to assuage their guilt. Uber seriously should state on the rider app that it's perfectly OK to sit in the back seat. I'd bet that most riders would be relieved to just sit back there and play on their phones.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mordred said:


> I honestly don't think that most riders really want to interact with the driver either.


You're obviously not from Texas.  Making small talk is an art form here.

When I first moved here, I was surprised at how talkative people are here. Conversations get struck up any time a couple of people are in the same place.

Could be the checkout line at the grocery. Could be in an elevator in a downtown office building. Wherever.

It also surprises me how much I like it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You're obviously not from Texas.  Making small talk is an art form here.
> 
> When I first moved here, I was surprised at how talkative people are here. Conversations get struck up any time a couple of people are in the same place.
> 
> ...


I agree, where I live it is the same. Heck one lady I picked up and took on a .75 mile trip started talking about ghosts and haunted places. We ended up sitting in the hotel parking lot BS'ing until I got my next ping, almost 20 minutes later. Min fare trip $25 tip in the app and a great conversation. Made a boring night enjoyable. It is real easy for me to tell from the PAX who wants to chat and who does not.


----------

